
Apple Announces Event on Sept. 12 for Revamped iPhone Lineup - tambourine_man
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-08-30/apple-plans-event-on-sept-12-for-revamped-iphone-lineup?__twitter_impression=true
======
siruncledrew
I really wish Apple would get their act together over consolidating their
ports. There's just a general lack of consistency creating a poor user
experience that is not seamless at all.

Example: Have a Macbook Pro with 4 USB-C ports, an iPhone 8 with a Lightning
to USB-A cable that can't plug into the Macbook Pro, and Lightning headphones
that can't be plugged into the Macbook Pro either.

It's like each product was developed in a silo without much regard for the
rollout strategies of the other product lines.

